# FS: Lowline X mini cattle in MO



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

FOR SALE:
3 exposed Lowline Angus cross heifers, will probably calve in June or July
They range in height from about 40 to 44 inches high at the hip.
One black one is half Dexter, the other two are half Pineywoods.

The black ones are $1000 each, the brown tipped spotted one is $1200.

They are probably bred to the spotted Lowline/ Pineywoods bull shown below, who is about 45 inches high at the hip.



Also for sale is a spotted black tipped Lowline/Pineywoods heifer about 8 months old. We are asking $800 for her. She'll probably be about 42-43 inches high when mature.



We are also selling a micro mini black bull who is 1.5 years old and about 38 inches at the hip. He's $700.




All of the above cattle are mild mannered and sort of friendly and curious but not really tame. They do really well on just grass or hay. 

We'd be willing to deliver within 150 miles or so for $0.25 per mile.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Where in MO are you?


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

Near Columbia, MO. Kind of halfway between St. Louis & Kansas City.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh, and here's another pic of the brown tipped heifer. 
I meant to include it in the first post.


----------

